# Farewell guys...moving east!



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Moving to Orlando in June. I am scouting out the Mosquito Lagoon and always wanted to fish there. I look forward to reading your reports and seeing the pictures. I love the marsh and will miss it out there, but will be back to visit family and fish the marsh in the winter.

Contact me if you are in the Orlando area and we can get out some time!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh man, you're going to like Orlando. I'm a FL native and lived there for a while during college and didn't take advantage of the fishery like I should have. 

I'm jealous!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Say it ain't so man! Good luck with the move! I'll keep you in mind if I'm ever in the area. Give me a shout if you come in without a boat and want to fish. Take care.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Those ML redfish should make you appreciate our winter fishery even more! 

Good luck with the move, etc. ...look me up when you come back in the winter


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Excited for you but hate that you are leaving. Good luck with everything and call me when you will be back this way.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

well dont hve to change much on user name jut put a f
i have all over and still come back home good luck with u'r move
steve


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Wishing you and the family all the best my friend. Keep in touch and we WILL get your way next year and you know where I live.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys...

Keep all the great reports coming...and yes we are blessed with the fishery in LA. It will definitely put me to the test in the ML, those Florida reds are spooky for sure.

Tight Lines!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to Florida. It looks like you are just in time for the algae bloom in the lagoon unfortunately. Redfish can still be caught, but it's not ideal sight fishing to say the least. PM me if you have any questions. I'll try to point you in the right direction. LOL


----------

